# Авиация > Современность >  Ми-28Н. Новый контракт.

## boyan

Хорошая новость. МО РФ заключило контракт еще на 30 Ми-28Н в дополнение к сегодняшнему на 67 бортов.
Уже начали закупать материалы, ПКИ и кроить расписание в производственно-диспетчерском.
Напомню сейчас идет борт 05-03, до конца года будет еще 05-04, это бывший 02-05 который в Гороховце упал, на него заложили балку,
крылья , несколько шпангоутов. Правда пока никак не договорятся о цене ремонта :) Но думаю успеют.

----------


## Mad_cat

Хорошая новость, а сроки поставки известны?

----------


## boyan

> Хорошая новость, а сроки поставки известны?


Конкретных еще нет, думаю где-то через месяц когда график выпуска сделают то наверно и официально скажут.

----------


## flateric

а разве упавший борт 43 - это бывший 02-05? а не 02-03 разве?
если можно, просветите. спасибо!

----------


## boyan

> а разве упавший борт 43 - это бывший 02-05? а не 02-03 разве?
> если можно, просветите. спасибо!


Сказали точно 02-05, когда я спросил это тот что упал, ответили да.
Собственно это по характеру повреждений видно. Дефектацию делали еще давно.
А какая в принципе разница:) Заводские внутренние номера они же чисто для удобства, это же не длинные, которые в паспорте записаны.

----------


## Полешук

> Хорошая новость. МО РФ заключило контракт еще на 30 Ми-28Н в дополнение к сегодняшнему на 67 бортов.
> Уже начали закупать материалы, ПКИ и кроить расписание в производственно-диспетчерском.
> Напомню сейчас идет борт 05-03, до конца года будет еще 05-04, это бывший 02-05 который в Гороховце упал, на него заложили балку,
> крылья , несколько шпангоутов. Правда пока никак не договорятся о цене ремонта :) Но думаю успеют.


Да. Новость хорошая.

Как дела с радаром?

----------


## flymyself

Ми-28Н is a great attack helicopter

----------


## Alexey_VVO

> Сказали точно 02-05, когда я спросил это тот что упал, ответили да.


Полный заводской 34012840205.




> Правда пока никак не договорятся о цене ремонта :) Но думаю успеют.


В июне этого года МО объявило тендер на проведение контрольно-восстановительного ремонта вертолета Ми-28Н № 34012840205 с ценой вопроса 63 млн. (http://www.zakupki.gov.ru/Tender/Vie...chaseId=795385), а Росвертол за это запросил 158,86 млн., за что и получил отказ.
Но упорное в своих начинаниях МО вновь в ноябре объявило конкурс за 63 млн. (http://etp.roseltorg.ru/trade/view/?id=MOS19111000379). Посмотрим, что из этого выйдет.
Сроки выполнения работ определены до 30 июня 2011 г.

----------


## boyan

> В июне этого года МО объявило тендер на проведение контрольно-восстановительного ремонта вертолета Ми-28Н № 34012840205 с ценой вопроса 63 млн. (http://www.zakupki.gov.ru/Tender/Vie...chaseId=795385), а Росвертол за это запросил 158,86 млн., за что и получил отказ.
> Но упорное в своих начинаниях МО вновь в ноябре объявило конкурс за 63 млн. (http://etp.roseltorg.ru/trade/view/?id=MOS19111000379). Посмотрим, что из этого выйдет.
> Сроки выполнения работ определены до 30 июня 2011 г.


Там есть еще моменты. Никак не можем получить заключение МВЗ по шпангоутам в НЧФ. Крылья, балку, капоты для ремонта сделали еще давно,
и даже успели их пустить на другие борта, чего лежать пока заказ не открыт :) . Но шпангоуты дело дорогое, они же лобзиком, в смысле фрезой из цельного куска выпиливаются, там до 90% отходов, плюс ресурс станка.

----------


## Полешук

> Но шпангоуты дело дорогое, они же лобзиком, в смысле фрезой из цельного куска выпиливаются, там до 90% отходов, плюс ресурс станка.


В анегдоте про сборку по чертежам советского истребителя в Японии речь о напильнике шла ("... и тщательно обработать напильником")  :Biggrin:

----------


## boyan

Фото отремонтированного борта 05-04
http://vertoletciki.forumbb.ru/uploa...8c/16245-1.jpg
http://vertoletciki.forumbb.ru/uploa...8c/16245-2.jpg

просто кабина
http://vertoletciki.forumbb.ru/uploa...8c/16246-1.jpg

----------


## Бобер

> Хорошая новость. МО РФ заключило контракт еще на 30 Ми-28Н в дополнение к сегодняшнему на 67 бортов.
> Уже начали закупать материалы, ПКИ и кроить расписание в производственно-диспетчерском.
> Напомню сейчас идет борт 05-03, до конца года будет еще 05-04, это бывший 02-05 который в Гороховце упал, на него заложили балку,
> крылья , несколько шпангоутов. Правда пока никак не договорятся о цене ремонта :) Но думаю успеют.


67 бортов слишком много. некоторые заводы смежники роствертола физически не смогут выполнить поставку некоторых агрегатов! только если задвинуть другие контракты! данная тема обсуждается в кругах профессионалов. все сходятся к этому мнению. ну а время покажет! главное ростову и вертолетам россии этого говорить не надо!  :Biggrin:

----------


## FLOGGER

> Фото отремонтированного борта 05-04
> http://vertoletciki.forumbb.ru/uploa...8c/16245-1.jpg
> http://vertoletciki.forumbb.ru/uploa...8c/16245-2.jpg
> 
> просто кабина
> http://vertoletciki.forumbb.ru/uploa...8c/16246-1.jpg


Видать, шпионы через грязное окно снимали телефоном.

----------


## Redav

> Фото отремонтированного борта 05-04


_Фотокамера имеет режим "фото в бане" ?_ (c)

----------


## An-Z

> Фото отремонтированного борта 05-04
> ...


 :Mad:  бесценные кадры! как вам удалось?!

----------


## APKAH

> Видать, шпионы через грязное окно снимали телефоном.


причем довольно старой моделью :Cool:

----------


## boyan

> 67 бортов слишком много. некоторые заводы смежники роствертола физически не смогут выполнить поставку некоторых агрегатов! только если задвинуть другие контракты! данная тема обсуждается в кругах профессионалов. все сходятся к этому мнению. ну а время покажет!


Да прям таки не смогут. Уже сорок сделали.

----------


## boyan

> бесценные кадры! как вам удалось?!


Как как. Шел на работу через агрегатно сборочный, а его как раз с малярки прикатили, на нем даже бортового не было, только по табличке опознал. Если в понедельник еще будет получше сниму

----------


## Бобер

> Да прям таки не смогут. Уже сорок сделали.


если смогут, то какими усилиями.

----------


## boyan

> если смогут, то какими усилиями.


Я вас вообще не пойму. В чем проблема то? :)
Какие смежники чего нам не могут поставить?

----------


## A.F.

8 апреля облетали очередной серийный, на окончательной сборке еще пара (середина 5-й серии), в агрегатке - фюзеляжи двух следующих. Директор заявил, что с 2012 года начинают поставки на экспорт. В феврале по инф.агентствам уже проскакивало со ссылкой на него же, что в прошлом году подписали первый экспортный контракт на 12 штук.
Подробнее и еще фотки с облета и из цехов тут

----------


## MAX

О! Уже с новыми воздухозаборниками над двигателями. Хорошо.
Кабина пилота уже расширенная или старая - узкая?

----------


## APKAH

Довольно интересно!
*A.F.* Исходя из некоторых данных новый 34-ый серийный борт это старый модернизированный 5-ый серийный 34012840205, потерпевший аварию в 2009 году?  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Spirit

Все новое, это хорошо забытое старое  :Rolleyes:

----------


## boyan

> О! Уже с новыми воздухозаборниками над двигателями. Хорошо.


Это воздухозаборники теплообменника главного редуктора, а не двигателя.




> Кабина пилота уже расширенная или старая - узкая?


А что будет расширенная ?? Впервые слышу  :Eek:  Это кто это вам такое сказал?

----------


## boyan

> Довольно интересно!
> *A.F.* Исходя из некоторых данных новый 34-ый серийный борт это старый модернизированный 5-ый серийный 34012840205, потерпевший аварию в 2009 году?


У машины с этим формулярным номером бортовой номер 43, приписана к Торжку, так же как б/н 41,42,44  , но до сих пор на заводе. Ее давно отремонтировали, но по деньгам никак не договорятся.

----------


## APKAH

> *boyan:* Напомню сейчас идет борт 05-03, до конца года будет еще 05-04, это бывший 02-05 который в Гороховце упал, на него заложили балку,
> крылья , несколько шпангоутов. Правда пока никак не договорятся о цене ремонта  Но думаю успеют.


 Так отремонтировали или заложили балку ?
Ми-28н #05-04:

----------


## MAX

> Это воздухозаборники теплообменника главного редуктора, а не двигателя.
> 
> 
> А что будет расширенная ?? Впервые слышу  Это кто это вам такое сказал?


По ходу, я написал, что ВЗ *над* двигателями, а не ВЗ двигателей. Конечно, это ВЗ редуктора. На сколько известно, есть проблема с охлаждением редуктора в жаркую погоду на машинах предыдущих серий.

По крайней мере, в ОКБ прорабатывается расширенная кабина. Пилоты жалуются на тесную кабину. В ней и без шлема голове тесно, а уж в шлеме так и подавно голова задевает за углы. :Wink:

----------


## boyan

> Так отремонтировали или заложили балку ?


Я ведомости дефектов не видел. Балка новая.
Это что? Не ремонт что ли :)?

----------


## boyan

> По крайней мере, в ОКБ прорабатывается расширенная кабина. Пилоты жалуются на тесную кабину. В ней и без шлема голове тесно, а уж в шлеме так и подавно голова задевает за углы.


Впервые слышу честно говоря. Сейчас идет сборка стапелей на Ми-28УБ изд.298. Но Москва еще не все чертежи передала. Скорее всего о ней речь.

----------


## APKAH

*Boyan*:
То есть #02-05 отремонтирован, заменена балка и т.д., а Ми-28н #05-04 совершенно другой, новый борт?

Или как Вы указывали в конце прошлого года что #05-04 - это оремонтированный-модернизированный #02-05?




> 05-04, это бывший 02-05 который в Гороховце упал


Подтверждается ли то что на сегодня есть рабочие и #02-05 и #05-04 ?

----------


## boyan

> *Boyan*:
> То есть #02-05 отремонтирован, заменена балка и т.д., а Ми-28н #05-04 совершенно другой, новый борт?


Да.



> Или как Вы указывали в конце прошлого года что #05-04 - это оремонтированный-модернизированный #02-05?


Тут я немного ошибся. В общем балка и другие узлы  и элементы фюзеляжа были взяты из задела 05-04. Это меня и ввело в заблуждение



> Подтверждается ли то что на сегодня есть рабочие и #02-05 и #05-04 ?


Да. 05-04 уже заканчивает передаточные

----------


## APKAH

*boyan* 
Ну с #02-05 разобрались, спасибо за информацию!

Еще такой вопрос по сериям, 3-я, 4-я серии по 10 машин, а вот сколько в 1-й и 2-й серии? Где-то по 7-8 машин?

----------


## boyan

> *boyan* 
> Ну с #02-05 разобрались, спасибо за информацию!
> 
> Еще такой вопрос по сериям, 3-я, 4-я серии по 10 машин, а вот сколько в 1-й и 2-й серии? Где-то по 7-8 машин?


Есть ОП-2, ОП-4, и 5 машин , начиная с 01-01.
2-я серия полная - десять штук, но в частях их 8 штук начиная с 02-03

----------


## boyan

> На сколько известно, есть проблема с охлаждением редуктора в жаркую погоду на машинах предыдущих серий.


Есть огромная проблема с качеством масла ваших земляков завода "Авиасинтез". Уже все и у нас и в частях открыто говорят, что московский Авиасинтез откровенно за взятки продавил поставки своего некачественного масла в МО и придушил конкурентов. К слову сказать, на экспортные Ми-35М мы поставляем импортные аналоги, и никогда проблем с редукторами практически не имели.

----------


## APKAH

*boyan* 
опа, а кто такой ОП-4 ?   :Eek:  То есть этот образец "рожден" еще до установочной партии? Можете прояснить по поводу первых опытных "ОП"? А то кроме ОП-2 ранее ничего про опытные Ростовские вертушки не встречалось. Номер у ОП-4 предположительно "тридцать-какой-то" ?  :Rolleyes:

----------


## An-Z

"нумерология" перенесена сюда

----------


## AntropovSergei

"Ночной охотник" проиграл Apache Longbow в индийском тендере
http://lenta.ru/news/2011/10/25/lose/

----------


## Карабас-Барабас

> "Ночной охотник" проиграл Apache Longbow в индийском тендере
> http://lenta.ru/news/2011/10/25/lose/


Тоже хотел это сказать. Интересно почему. Думаю из-за нашего головотяпства. Или из-за БРО и авионики. Обидно. Ситуация для индусов двоякая. В плане техники может и сейчас и выиграли, а вот в долгосрочной перспективе... Не то у них геополитическое положение что бы у дяде сэма оружие покупать.

----------


## APKAH

Да два пункта которые сразу ставят все на свои места:
 1. У Ми-28Н нет двойного управления (к примеру у Ка-52 есть)
 2. У Ми-28Н макет РЛС которую до ума еще доводить и доводить, у американца машины оснащенные РЛС ведут боевые действия в разных частях света.
 Да и электроника, бортовые системы у американцев почти всегда были лучше. Ну это из плюсов, там конечно и свои минусы есть, но пока почему не МИ-28Н. 
  К примеру Апачей построено более 1000 машин, уж за 20 лет войсковой эксплуатации вероятно довели до ума вертолет. А наш Ми-шка только пару лет назад по настоящему эксплуатироваться начал, еще доводить, исправлять, дорабатывать много придется...
   Другое дело по политическим мотивам - кому апач не продадут или денег не хватит - те купят изделие Ми.
   Отстала у нас наука в 90-е года, надо снова поднимать.
 Насчет дяди Сэма - они сейчас как раз переходят на дяди сымовское, Ил-38, Ил-76, Ил-78 уже заменяют на американские аналоги.

----------


## timsz

> Не то у них геополитическое положение что бы у дяде сэма оружие покупать.


Да у них сейчас такое положение, что они могут у кого угодно покупать, что они и делают, чтобы не зависеть от кого-то одного.

После покупки Ми-17, а также при наличии еще двух вертолетных тендеров, где наши потенциально имеют возможность победить, поражение Ми-28 выглядит логичным. Тем более, похоже, что Апач действительно получше будет.

----------


## AC

> Да два пункта которые сразу ставят все на свои места:
>  1. У Ми-28Н нет двойного управления (к примеру у Ка-52 есть)
>  2. У Ми-28Н макет РЛС которую до ума еще доводить и доводить, у американца машины оснащенные РЛС ведут боевые действия в разных частях света...


1) Обещают вернуть его вроде.
2) РЛС -- да, рожаем пока...  :Smile:

----------


## AC

> После покупки Ми-17, а также при наличии еще двух вертолетных тендеров, где наши потенциально имеют возможность победить, поражение Ми-28 выглядит логичным. Тем более, похоже, что Апач действительно получше будет.


Да. И не надеялся особо никто. И ничего страшного... Я так думаю(С) :Smile:

----------


## APKAH

> Да. И не надеялся особо никто. И ничего страшного... Я так думаю(С)


 Другое дело доведенный до ума Ми-28 может дать фору всем. Пока для экспортных заказов он просто не готов, нужно время. Даже сегодня по бронированию и вооружению он не так уж плох, если не самый лучший в своем классе.

----------


## Avia M

[QUOTE=APKAH;82245]Другое дело доведенный до ума Ми-28 может дать фору всем. 


 Для боевых вертолетов ВКС России разработана система диагностики и прогностики неисправностей, рассказал главный конструктор этого направления из курского ОАО "Авиаавтоматика" Станислав Селезнев. Об этом пишет Российская газета.
Система датчиков и хитроумное программное обеспечение оценивает состояние фюзеляжа и механизмов вертолета по ключевым параметрам...
"Ночной охотник" научился предсказывать свои поломки - AEX.RU

----------


## OKA

"«Вертолеты России» поставят Минобороны РФ первую партию вертолетов Ми-28УБ до конца 2017 года  24.03.2017 / Москва

В Национальном центре управления обороной Российской Федерации под руководством главы Минобороны РФ Сергея Шойгу состоялся Единый день приемки военной продукции. В рамках мероприятия представители холдинга «Вертолеты России» (входит в Госкорпорацию Ростех) выступили с докладом о ходе реализации проекта учебно-боевого вертолета Ми-28УБ.

Глава Минобороны РФ заслушал доклад о ходе производства Ми-28УБ – учебно-боевой модификации ударного вертолета Ми-28Н «Ночной охотник», разработанной Московским вертолетным заводом им. М.Л. Миля. Машина успешно прошла государственные совместные испытания.

«Вертолет Ми-28УБ предназначен для подготовки летного состава вертолетов Ми-28Н «Ночной охотник», который способен решать полный спектр боевых задач. Долгожданное поступление в строевые части вертолета «спарки» в учебно-боевом варианте с двойным управлением позволит эффективно совершенствовать систему подготовки летного состава на Ми-28Н. Поставка первой партии серийных вертолетов Ми-28УБ для Воздушно-космических сил РФ запланирована на 2017 год», - отметил заместитель генерального директора по продажам холдинга «Вертолеты России» Владислав Савельев.

В ходе опытно-конструкторских работ, проведенных Московским вертолетным заводом им. М.Л. Миля, вертолет Ми-28УБ был оснащен вторым комплектом системы управления в передней кабине, где в учебном варианте применения размещается инструктор, а в боевом – летчик-оператор. Для обеспечения необходимых эргономических параметров рабочих мест экипажа была изменена конструкция фюзеляжа вертолета: расширена передняя кабина, увеличена площадь остекления и улучшен обзор летчика-оператора (инструктора) из передней кабины.

Отдельно стоит отметить установку на вертолете Ми-28УБ надвтулочной радиолокационной станции, которая позволяет существенно расширить возможности вертолета по обнаружению и поражению высокоточным оружием объектов в условиях плохой видимости днем и ночью.

Ми-28УБ унаследовал лучшие качества Ми-28Н и представляет собой высокоэффективный ударный вертолет, сочетающий уникальные летные характеристики с высоким уровнем защищенности, пригодный для выполнения широкого спектра боевых задач. Среди преимуществ Ми-28УБ устойчивость к боевым повреждениям, что достигается применением новейших материалов и конструктивных решений. Кабина экипажа надежно бронирована, что обеспечивает защиту от бронебойных пуль и снарядов калибра до 20 мм, наиболее важные агрегаты и системы бронированы и экранированы, конструкция лопастей несущего винта позволяет безопасно завершить полет при попадании в них снарядов калибра 20-30 мм, конструкция топливной системы исключает взрыв или возгорание топлива.

Ми-28УБ отличается минимально возможной заметностью для наземных средств ПВО. Вертолет оснащен интегрированным комплексом бортового радиоэлектронного оборудования. Применение данного комплекса с использованием цифровой картографической информации позволяет эффективно осуществлять поиск, обнаружение, распознавание и поражение наземных и воздушных целей, определение их координат и выдачу целеуказания другим вертолетам, а также на наземные и воздушные командные пункты. "

«Вертолеты России» поставят Минобороны РФ первую партию вертолетов Ми-28УБ до конца 2017 года

----------


## OKA

"Специалисты Воздушно-космических сил получили первую партию новейших учебно-боевых вертолетов Ми-28УБ на заводе-изготовителе в Ростове-на-Дону.

В ходе приемки представители инженерно-авиационной службы и летный состав провели контрольные проверки работы авиационной техники в различных режимах на земле и в воздухе.

В ближайшее время пара вертолетов Ми-28УБ будет переброшена в Центр боевого применения и переучивания летного состава армейской авиации в Тверской области. 

Департамент информации и массовых коммуникаций Министерства обороны Российской Федерации"

http://function.mil.ru/news_page/cou...2150132@egNews

----------


## OKA

" Министерство обороны до 2027 года закупит 98 модернизированных разведывательно-ударных вертолетов Ми-28НМ "Ночной охотник", сообщил РИА Новости источник в военном ведомстве.
По его словам, в обозримой перспективе ведомство планирует провести масштабные закупки военной техники различных типов. Контракты будут выполняться до конца текущей госпрограммы вооружений (2018-2027 годы).

Ранее в ряде СМИ появилась информация о том, что Минобороны якобы отказалось от приобретения Ми-28НМ из-за его высокой цены.
Позднее замглавы ведомства Алексей Криворучко заявил, что удалось согласовать с холдингом "Вертолеты России" цену на модернизированные "Ночные охотники". По его словам, стороны обсуждали объем первого серийного контракта — шесть или восемнадцать машин.

Разрабатываемый холдингом "Вертолеты России" (тоже входит в "Ростех") Ми-28НМ — высокоэффективный всепогодный ударный вертолет нового поколения.
Боевая машина способна выполнять широкий спектр задач, в числе которых уничтожение бронетехники, поражение низколетящих малоскоростных воздушных целей, воздушная разведка, а также целеуказание другим вертолетам и самолетам.
Сейчас опытный образец Ми-28НМ проходит государственные испытания перед принятием на вооружение. "

https://ria.ru/20190611/1555467277.html

----------


## Avia M

Холдинг "Вертолеты России" (входит в Госкорпорацию Ростех) и Министерство Обороны РФ заключили контракт на поставку 98 новейших ударных вертолетов Ми-28НМ до конца 2027 года. Ростовский вертолетный завод поставит первые машины заказчику в 2020 году. Об этом сообщает пресс-служба Вертолетов России"

----------

